# Butcher Block?



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Two questions for you guys, what type of wood do you suggest and non toxic finish? My wife asked me to make her one, 12"x18" something to that effect though nothing is concrete at the moment


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Butcher Block*



L Town Graphics said:


> Two questions for you guys, what type of wood do you suggest and non toxic finish? My wife asked me to make her one, 12"x18" something to that effect though nothing is concrete at the moment


First off: Concrete is no good for cutting boards!! LOL
I really love to use maple for cutting boards. Contrasting woods that work well are paduke or bloodwood (red), holly (yellow), and a number of dark brown s. I do not suggest walnut as I have experienced some bitter flavor transfer at times. The most perfect non toxic coating I have found is hemp oil, available from hempola.com. You are only limited by your imagination.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Reg; I'd be surprised if they can buy _anything_ from the hemp plant, South of 49(?)...
USDA ERS - Industrial Hemp in the United States: Status and Market Potential


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Reg; I'd be surprised if they can buy _anything_ from the hemp plant, South of 49(?)...
> USDA ERS - Industrial Hemp in the United States: Status and Market Potential


Dan, I don't know if they are all the same so to speak but I found a few places on the Internet that sell it. Was at lowes today getting some ideas as far as size n price on maple. Thinking of 2 1/2" wide 3/4" thick and 12". Was gonna put them up on edge and glue and or dowel together.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey Dan. Hard Maple is the way to go on cutting boards and if you go to HD or Lowes you can find an off the shelf cutting board oil that is non toxic. I have also used Olive oil and it does a good job.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

TRBaker said:


> Hey Dan. Hard Maple is the way to go on cutting boards and if you go to HD or Lowes you can find an off the shelf cutting board oil that is non toxic. I have also used Olive oil and it does a good job.


thanks for the help Troy!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Thought I'd add that most cutting board finishes are either mineral oil or mineral oil/paraffin.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

All commercial butcher blocks are hard maple. Mineral oil is really the best choice since it will not go rancid like other oils. You can pick up a bottle for under $2 most places. One note, although it should not be a problem I would avoid using any red wood in food related projects; most of them are toxic.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Dan



Mike said:


> All commercial butcher blocks are hard maple.


In western Europe butcher's blocks are generally (traditionally) either beech or sycamore (our equivalent of maple which doesn't really grow here). Modern blocks are also made from rubberwood and sometimes bamboo. The timber choice needs to be extremely fine grained but relatively hard, which excludes timbers like oak and ash (which being coarse grained will splinter under the knife), light coloured (because coloured timbers can often colour or taint delicately-scented/flavoured foods) and without any natural chemicals, such as tannin (on which grounds oaks, all true mahoganies and walnuts are out because they all contain tannin which will leave a bitter aftertaste). Personally I'd avoid the use of coloured timbers unless the board is purely decorative

I have to agree with Mike about finishes - liquid paraffin (available from chemists/pharmacies) is an excellent, non-toxic finish which will not go rancid

Regards

Phil


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I was just responding to Reg's "most perfect non toxic coating I have found is hemp oil, available from hempola.com."

No problem getting pretty much _anything_ from Hemp, here...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> No problem getting pretty much _anything_ from Hemp, here...


I live in one of those places, too :sarcastic:


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

While on the subject of butcher block wood, if yellow birch is more readily available than hard maple would it be a good substitute?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hard maple is the best choice and the ideal situation is to use the end grain for your cutting surface.

Here are a couple of charts I found on the web that may help in your decision process.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Mike said:


> Hard maple is the best choice and the ideal situation is to use the end grain for your cutting surface.
> 
> Here are a couple of charts I found on the web that may help in your decision process.


Mike, this might sound silly (I am being serious though), I was looking at the hardness chart. Is a higher number harder than lower or lower harder than higher?

**Mike, disregard the above, I just opened the lumber chart and actually bookmarked it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

DaninVan said:


> Reg; I'd be surprised if they can buy _anything_ from the hemp plant, South of 49(?)...
> USDA ERS - Industrial Hemp in the United States: Status and Market Potential


Here _is_ one very clear example where the US gov has its head firmly stuck where the sun don't shine! I can't even begin to list all the advantages of hemp over alternatives. During WWII farmers were encouraged to grow hemp for use in rope.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Phil P said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> 
> In western Europe butcher's blocks are generally (traditionally) either beech or sycamore (our equivalent of maple which doesn't really grow here). Modern blocks are also made from rubberwood and sometimes bamboo. The timber choice needs to be extremely fine grained but relatively hard, which excludes timbers like oak and ash (which being coarse grained will splinter under the knife), light coloured (because coloured timbers can often colour or taint delicately-scented/flavoured foods) and without any natural chemicals, such as tannin (on which grounds oaks, all true mahoganies and walnuts are out because they all contain tannin which will leave a bitter aftertaste). Personally I'd avoid the use of coloured timbers unless the board is purely decorative
> ...


Phil, where could I learn more about bamboo as butcher block material?

Thanks, and regards,

Tom


----------

